# John Deere 214



## Scott Stepanek (May 13, 2021)

It runs fine and then bogs down and then runs fine again. Have replaced the carburetor, fuel pump and gas line. Could it be a weak condenser?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Scott. 

It could be the condenser, but I hope not, you've spent a lot of money on that tractor already. It may be a gas tan venting issue, or a carb issue as well. 
Lets see if one of the members will pop by and give you a bit of a idea of what to do. just don't throw more parts at it for now.


----------

